# 05 altima stalling



## lenothegreat (Apr 11, 2007)

:idhitit: Okay. Please Read!

2005 Altima, 2.5 4 cylinder, I have had the Air Mass Flow sensor replaced, The Throttle Body replaced ( the whole thing ) Had a tune up. Had my belt replaced. Worked for about 2 weeks and then it started stalling again. It only stalls when I am coming to a stop. Does not stall while I am driving. Also, took the car to Trophey Nissan in Mesquite Texas and they reset my idle position and did a fuel system clean. This has cost me a lot of money and the resultis are the same. Any one got any ideas? Think that I should just go ahead and replace the Crank Shaft Position Sensor and the Camshaft Sensor, The car runs great once it warms up. Only stalls when I first start driving. after it stalls it starts up andis fine. PLEASE HELP ME


----------

